# Oriental



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

Want see y'alls orientail game fowl.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Sure, sounds like a good picture


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

These are my new asil pairs














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

These are classed as Orientals.


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

Troyer like those I have always just had layers and few game but are really begening to like the orintail breeds. I am just building trio pens just want a few different breeds but hard to find in. My aria that u no are. Pure and not sure of hatchery eather


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

The one I posted is a Cubalaya and raised by me. I have approximatly 15 breeding trios of Cubalaya right now, but hope to cut back to 10 breeding pairs by the end of this year. I greatly enjoy this breed. 
I also had Ganoi for several years, but was unable to enjoy them as much because of their super aggressiveness. I am not set up to have only 1 cock/hen pair in each pen.
Perhaps some day I'll try a pair or 2 of Asil, but not right now.


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

Are the ones from hatcheries worth getting 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Usually the ones from a hatchery represent the breed. They are typically not show quality. If you want to get from a hatchery to experiment with that would be fine, but if you want show quality buy from someone that has been breeding for a minimum of 3 years, preferably 5 years. You also want to ask for good high quality photos with a good side, front and back view. To me that is a fair request.


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

. Traded. Got some more Asils. After get the other ones. Had to have. More

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

